# Loft Pictures



## Wingsonfire

I may have half of it finished in a few weeks for some young birds?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here are a few more.


----------



## shawn arnold

Thats So Nice. I Wish I Had The Room To Build That Big.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

Nice loft.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Very nice loft! You did a great job, don't forget to post the 'finished' photos too.


----------



## Reiki3

That's a nice loft. How big is it? I'm building one too and was going to but pond netting for the ceiling. I love your idea a lot more. Can't wait to see the pic's when it's done. Good job Wingsonfire, very good job.


----------



## c.hert

That really is a nice loft and that ceiling seems like a neat idea and for venelation as well . I can't wait until we see it finished...Thanks for sharing...Nice loft..c.hert


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Reiki3 said:


> That's a nice loft. How big is it? I'm building one too and was going to but pond netting for the ceiling. I love your idea a lot more. Can't wait to see the pic's when it's done. Good job Wingsonfire, very good job.



I would worry about the chance that one of the birds could get tangled in the netting if it were to get startled and quickly fly up.

I used this once on a small pond we have but even the little birds that were trying to drink from the pond were getting tangled. Stopped using it after that.


----------



## Msfreebird

Very nice loft!


----------



## Southwing

I don't think that is netting its a plastic latice that you can get from the hardware. I work on an island In SC and a lot of the home owners will put netting on bushes to stop deer from eating them. I am always removing snakes that get caught up. Netting can be a every good trap if desired.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Thanks for the comments from everyone, the loft is 6x16 and I got the lattice at Home Depot, its a little high in price at 30.00 for a 4x8 piece but it does look pretty nice in my opinion




Reiki3 said:


> That's a nice loft. How big is it? I'm building one too and was going to but pond netting for the ceiling. I love your idea a lot more. Can't wait to see the pic's when it's done. Good job Wingsonfire, very good job.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Very nice! 

I love lattice, but it's really expensive. We managed to get some for free, but it's flimsy and not painted. Oh well, it'd still look pretty painted up and on the top or bottom of the loft anyway


----------



## M Kurps

Very Nice loft,great job. One thing is you should put wire mesh over the lattice between the two flight cages so sparrows can't get in,just a thought. Look foward to seeing the finished product.
Kurps


----------



## Wingsonfire

I dont know if a sparrow can get through the lattice or not, I will have to check that out.


----------



## WOODRUFF LOFT

Looking good, I like the door closer. Built several lofts for myself and others so I no how time consuming it is. I can't use the 1"x2" wire because I have black snakes. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I like the door closer too, got it at Home Depot, they were a close out for 30 bucks and works great. The welded wire I used is 1/2 X1 inch.


----------



## mrharleyrider

i like the lattice board on the ceiling
steve


----------



## Wingsonfire

I will post a few more loft pictures in a few days but I might as well post one of my box from New England Supply


----------



## Wingsonfire

I may get to work on it a few days now that the snow is melting!!!


----------



## Zahboo

That looks really nice. Good work.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Nice set up! Almost there! I wish I had the room to build a loft that big....


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here is a picture of my perches need to get a few more done though


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Looking good!


----------



## Wingsonfire

A few more perches done, got all the wire one aviary and installed latches. Those latches are pretty cool but then again it dont take to much to get me excited lol. One thing good about this whole loft thing is that now when I go to Home depot or Lowes its 10 bucks 20 bucks ect not 200.00 and 300.00


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got my dividing wall put up today and paneled it on both sides and trimmed out one window too. Not quite finished with one side but HEY I'm getting some young birds tomorrow I better get up early and at least paint the tips of the perches.. Oh, someone asked me what I was using for my inside wall covering, its called kydex, the stuff I got is 1/8 in thick and is pretty nice to work with.


----------



## Action

*Nice!*

Can't wait to see pics with birds.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire

Thanks Jack, just kicking back drinking a beer or 3 now! Still have 2 more rows of perches to do and trim out the top and the sides yet and I can hang one more row of perches on the dividing wall if need be too. And a door, forgot about that, dang.....


----------



## Action

*Keep it up*

Never ending! LOL


----------



## sandiego

nice set up buddy!


----------



## Guest

looks like its coming along nicely ,keep up the great work


----------



## Bobcat

your loft is looking good. I built on very similar for young birds, but I put the door in the front and have pens on each end with a center section for weaning new additions or show cages.


----------



## Whitedove06

Wow! Neat Loft! Congrats on all the hard work. My stepson and husband helped build my aviary-it was quite a job, but well worth it. I wish I had more space, and could keep more birds; when I hear of a bird needing a home.....oh, you get the picture...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Lookin good bro!


----------



## M Kurps

Looks really good Wingsonfire.
Kurps


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Any pictures with birds?!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here you go Henry, I was just thinking about doing it lol lol, got the other side just about ready for wire on the flight and here are a few picts of the babies


----------



## Action

*Nice birds.*

Nice looking birds-Makes the loft look that much nicer!
Jack


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Ahhh.... there you go! Now the story is complete! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Those littles ones are really nice looking. Lovin' the 2 red birds in the front!


----------



## Wingsonfire

Got my inside door made today, it was pretty easy to do, just took a little time  For those of you that would like to make the feeders or even a door and dont have a drill press you can get one of these from Harbor freight pretty cheap and it works pretty good.....


----------



## Action

*Great!*

Nice door! I built 1 that looks kinda like that but I started with a cheap HC door and cut and filled and added dowels-Came out pretty good. I also used a pocket door.
Good Job.
Jack


----------



## Gnuretiree

The loft looks great. Have you started flying the birds from it yet? I am wondering how well they are trapping with the arrangement you have. I am putting together a very similar coop and intend to use the same set up you have shown.

Hugh


----------



## Wingsonfire

The trapping works great , I just made a make shift drop trap to slide in the opening for now, I will have it made where my antenna pad will go under it  Might as post a pict of the door installed too..


----------



## Wingsonfire

Its getting there, I keep telling myself every hour I work on it is a hour less that I will have to.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Looking good my friend! Keep it up!


----------



## JT

Sweet lookin loft. Good job


----------



## c.hert

Sure is looking really good...c.hert


----------



## Wingsonfire

I have been mucho sick the last few weeks but I did get out and add a poop catcher to the one side of the loft under the perches, I think it will complement the wire grating that I have.


----------



## Frank-NC

nice poop catcher, i might have to borrow that idea =)


----------



## TerriB

Smart addition!


----------



## urunatural

congratulations, nice loft with great looking birds


----------



## c.hert

Your coming along and boy does it look good..c.hert


----------



## blackknight01

i have a question? how do you clean the floor? does all t he poop goes down? how does it works?


----------



## sky tx

Poop drops through the floor--clean under the loft once or twice a year--put it in the compost pile--then in your garden. My loft has that type floors and 14 inches off the ground. Maybe put 2-3 chickens under the loft they keep the throwed-out feed picked up and you get the eggs.


----------



## Action

*Poop catcher?*

OK I need a little help. I thought the idea of grated floors was for the poop to fall thru? So what is the poop catcher? seems like more work. I am old but don't understand, Please help-LOL-
Jack


----------



## Guest

I agree, why would you not have the floor grated in the one place they will be pooping the most lol


----------



## Wingsonfire

The grating that I have is 1/2 X 1 3/4, I noticed that some was collecting under the perches so I put the poop catcher under them? I can tell you that down her in the area that I live in that the more ventilation that you have the better in the summer time so I am still happy that I used it and will use it on my breeder loft that I will be starting this summer


----------



## Guest

Wingsonfire said:


> The grating that I have is 1/2 X 1 3/4, I noticed that some was collecting under the perches so I put the poop catcher under them? I can tell you that down her in the area that I live in that the more ventilation that you have the better in the summer time so I am still happy that I used it and will use it on my breeder loft that I will be starting this summer


 I would have to totally agree with you that the grated floors are great in the warmer climate areas and I would have no problem using it here myself if it dint get so cold in the winters ,but it seems to work very well at the CBS loft from what I have seen and it keeps them from walking all thru it too which I like alot 
http://www.cbspigeon.com/VTCBS/index.html


----------



## blackknight01

ok once or twice a year? dont you get in trouble with the neighbhors? i dont thing you can do this in a small backyard. im guessing you have to clean it a lot more. also do you have anything under to pick up the poop?


----------



## blackknight01

can anyone give me a link where i could find that floor?


----------



## Birdsonawing

Yes I also would like to fin out where to get that type of flooring


----------



## billyr70

Your loft looks GREAT..... I have a friend that uses Grates for the past 8 years and loves them. He races and has no complaints. We live in the southeast end of PA just above Baltimore MD, so it does get a little chilly in the winter. I was in his loft today and the birds looked great. I might switch up on my floor. Who else uses these Grates, if you would post your location and what you think about them. That would really help my decision.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Condradulations on the completion of your loft. I'm in the process of building my loft now and I really like your perches. It seems logical that the birds have a flat surface to roost on and a "deflector" for his buddies beneath him not to get soiled. Ive seen the V style and the flat style perches sold online seperatly...but I like your idea of combining the two. I really like your attention to detail and just thought I would let you know. Also thank you for sharing the idea for a drill press atachment...I'm going to get one today to make my training basket. Great Job!!!


----------



## Wingsonfire

billyr70 said:


> Your loft looks GREAT..... I have a friend that uses Grates for the past 8 years and loves them. He races and has no complaints. We live in the southeast end of PA just above Baltimore MD, so it does get a little chilly in the winter. I was in his loft today and the birds looked great. I might switch up on my floor. Who else uses these Grates, if you would post your location and what you think about them. That would really help my decision.


I like them as well as others here in the Dallas Fort Worth area, it gets pretty dang hot here in the summer and sure adds to the ventilation.


----------



## Wingsonfire

jAxTecH said:


> Condradulations on the completion of your loft. I'm in the process of building my loft now and I really like your perches. It seems logical that the birds have a flat surface to roost on and a "deflector" for his buddies beneath him not to get soiled. Ive seen the V style and the flat style perches sold online seperatly...but I like your idea of combining the two. I really like your attention to detail and just thought I would let you know. Also thank you for sharing the idea for a drill press atachment...I'm going to get one today to make my training basket. Great Job!!!


Thanks, I can not take credit on the perches, I saw someone else on here that did it and thought it was a great idea, you may look on Craigslist for a small drill press you can pick them up for around 30 to 60 bucks or even try Harbor Freight Tools.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I am still working on my pigeon pen and finally got the outside trim finished up





































The front is pretty bare so I am thinking about getting a racing pigeon silhouette from these guys and putting it in-between the flights? Might as well cut out some letters with my loft name too Wings On Fire?

http://www.birdsignkits.com/PigeonSignBreedShapeChart.htm


----------



## Guest

Wingsonfire said:


> I am still working on my pigeon pen and finally got the outside trim finished up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


or you could just extend your pen all the way across to the other side giving them more room  looks great thou .. just think about the adding more sunbathing space thou it surely couldn't hurt


----------



## Kalkbl

Thats what I would do, You can never have too much Aviary


----------



## Wingsonfire

I am thinking about maybe doing that in the future, when will it end  I did make me a template that is around 33 inches, I should be able to get two out of a 4x4 sheet of plywood


----------



## Guest

Wingsonfire said:


> I am thinking about maybe doing that in the future, when will it end  I did make me a template that is around 33 inches, I should be able to get two out of a 4x4 sheet of plywood


that looks great and will look awesome on the loft too


----------



## Action

*Templete*



Wingsonfire said:


> I am thinking about maybe doing that in the future, when will it end  I did make me a template that is around 33 inches, I should be able to get two out of a 4x4 sheet of plywood


That looks nice! Oh yea so does your loft. You should sell the patterns-I would buy 1. I like it.
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire

Well here you go, got the pigeons cut out and put up, they came out pretty good, Jack I will send you a trace if you want one, Michael  Dont know if I am going to paint em or not??????????


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Very Nice!... I like!....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

*Looks Great!*



Wingsonfire said:


> Well here you go, got the pigeons cut out and put up, they came out pretty good, Jack I will send you a trace if you want one, Michael  Dont know if I am going to paint em or not??????????


Did you use a jigsaw or a dremel to do your cut out?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Hi, I used a scroll saw but could have used a hand jig saw, I can tell you one thing it was plenty hot today 101 in the garage when I was cutting the last one out


----------



## Guest

Wingsonfire said:


> Well here you go, got the pigeons cut out and put up, they came out pretty good, Jack I will send you a trace if you want one, Michael  Dont know if I am going to paint em or not??????????


I have to agree as well, it looks great , what a wonderful job you have done on your loft


----------



## TerriB

What a great look!!!


----------



## Wingsonfire

The outside is finally finished  Picked up the wooden letters at Hobby Lobby at 50% off.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks cool but isn't that bath pan beside you loft a little large. LOL


----------



## Wingsonfire

And they use it too


----------



## kbraden

Looks like fine accommodations for the Texas Two-Some! How they doing anyways?


----------



## Wingsonfire

kbraden said:


> Looks like fine accommodations for the Texas Two-Some! How they doing anyways?


They are doing great Kathy, both are getting out and flying a bit with the older ones now, lucky in a since that they haven't taken them out too far, but all in all doing wonderful


----------



## TerriB

The finished product sure looks slick! Bet your birds are extra-motivated to fly home fast!


----------



## Action

*Very Very Nice*

Looks so nice. How far you have them? YBS that is. How many you training? I have 51 but only training 34 as the rest are a little young. I hope they all come home and trap well!
Jack


----------



## Wingsonfire

Hey Jack. I have not started training the kids yet at all. I have 45 but will only be training 35 or so as some are pretty late hatches and may fly them at the end of the season once or twice or may even wait until they are a little more mature and hold them back for the old bird season. Our young bird season will not start until 9-25. They are ranging really good now though. I am looking at taking them out on the road around the middle of August


----------



## IAmPigeons

Wow that loft looks like it was built from the gods compared to mine lol.


----------



## Wingsonfire

I thought I was finished hahhahaha. I was looking at Jedd's website and saw a bob trap that I liked and figured it would be good to have for late arrivals. With this in place I can leave the window open and the aviary door closed to let the other birds enjoy the aviary instead of being cooped up waiting for the others to use the drop trap. On race day the window will be closed so they can go in the drop trap. I got one installed but its tooooo dang hot right now 98 at 1:30  to work on the other.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

It looks nice but it seems low enough that a cat could jump up there and walk in..unless you have a dog on patrol but thats another story. If cats could jump up there you could leave a 5 gallon bucket of water under the trap. If that cat misses the landing board and falls in the water he won't try it again.


----------



## Wingsonfire

jAxTecH said:


> It looks nice but it seems low enough that a cat could jump up there and walk in..unless you have a dog on patrol but thats another story. If cats could jump up there you could leave a 5 gallon bucket of water under the trap. If that cat misses the landing board and falls in the water he won't try it again.


A cat could jump up there maybe  That is one reason that I purchased the trap, the landing board will fold up and I do have the canine on patrol , got me a Patterdale terrier that loves cats


----------



## Guest

Wingsonfire said:


> I thought I was finished hahhahaha. I was looking at Jedd's website and saw a bob trap that I liked and figured it would be good to have for late arrivals. With this in place I can leave the window open and the aviary door closed to let the other birds enjoy the aviary instead of being cooped up waiting for the others to use the drop trap. On race day the window will be closed so they can go in the drop trap. I got one installed but its tooooo dang hot right now 98 at 1:30  to work on the other.


my only advice would have been to place the trap higher up so the birds could drop down instead of trying to walk in level to the floor with the bobs on their backs


----------

